# Any tips for my periods?



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,I'm a new IBS-er and I heard that it can be tricky during periods. Any tips about that?Thanks


----------



## proudmom9727 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Friends,Your problem is due to Hormones Imbalance so i suggest you to Consult with a Professional Doctor.


----------

